# Aurora Neo - Kimber!



## speedstar808 (Apr 2, 2011)

Guys, check it out!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Who sprinkled fairy dust on that perfectly good pistol?  :smt083


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, my Gosh! I'm blind! I'm blind! :smt082


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Looks like that Kimber has been getting too friendly with that rainbow SIG that came out a few years ago. Is that a factory finish, or something someone inflicted upon it?


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

MLB said:


> Looks like that Kimber has been getting too friendly with that rainbow SIG that came out a few years ago. Is that a factory finish, or something someone inflicted upon it?


Definately not Factory


----------



## arloc1959 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Butt ugly*

yuk....


----------

